# 28RS-S



## Abe (Jun 22, 2004)

Hi All, we took delivery of our 2004 28RS-S 2 weeks ago, without an oven but it is in the contract, and are anxious to get it home. We were inclined to sell our tow vechile first and then the trailer but the opposite occured. So the trail-lite is gone to friends and the Outback is at the campground 45 minutes away. I have really appreciated this forum as it has answered most of my questions- radio hum, shower leak, slide manual bolt location, rust on the outside stove etc. Thanks again.

Michael, Abby, Dominique (f) Patrick
Dieppe N.B. Canada
Jack the Lab (puppy)
And room for two more kids when mine say they don't want to go this weekend!!!!
2004 Outback 28RS-S Tow Vechile ?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome aboard Abe! Glad you found the site helpful. Congrats on your camper, we love our 28RSS too!


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

Ditto what Y-Guy said Abe, we just took our maiden voyage in our 28 rss on Memorial Day. Congrats & happy Outbacking.


----------



## polygraphpat (Mar 4, 2004)

Welcome from a fellow 2004 28RSS owner. Enjoy


----------



## timeout (Feb 13, 2004)

Congrats!

And enjoy your new 28rss. We've had ours for a year now and absolutely love it! I only wish the folddown couch/sleeper was a tad bit longer...


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Abe..
Welcome...congrats...and ENJOY!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Abe

Another fellow Canadian
















Congrats with the choice of TT. We have the same one and just love it. I never thought I would enjoy TT this much. Just a few years ago my wife and I were big time campers...as in find a spot somewhere in northern Ont and camp. Camping in a park was like staying at the Holiday Inn.

I cannot believe what 5years and 3 kids later change your views. We all love camping in our TT.

Lots of great memories ahead

Congrats again!!

Thor


----------

